# HARC at mikes!!



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well since the other one got closed i thought id start a new one up in hopes of keeping it "G" rated!! 

so whos gonna race gas truck and or 2wd electric?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

the other one got closed....what did i miss,.,,,nevermind......should have an awsome turnout this Sat......I hope. any word on the track with all the rain we had?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

when did we get rain? its been dry all day here? well...except for this mornin we got a little sprinkle


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

didnt see anything in the other thread that wasnt g rated but to each there own i guess


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

That was what i was thinking but o well.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

it is nice and dry paul


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Nik, Me and Benjamin will be there racing GT, last I heard Chris was still racing GT. I was hoping you were too, and anybody else who has a GT they could dust off LOL. I was hoping to Race MT too, but looks like the Revo won't be ready again this time.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

what do you need


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

im hoping to be able to race GT but it all depends on my money. so if anyone wants a starter box, a good charger, a revo chassis, or a small block motor LMK!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

bring it with you nick i will help u get rid of it


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

im bringin it all with me. i really hope to race gas truck!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so it looks like im gonna get to race gas truck!!! come on guys!! dust off those old GT's and come play!!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> what do you need


Time mostly, but also Some Proline Velocity 17mm rims with offset, and shock springs.

Glad to hear you're racing Nik. I might be interested in the stuff you have for sale. PM me some details and prices on what you have.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

justin you got PM


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

in my best 80's hair-band voice: "ARE YOU READY TO ROCK!?!?!?!?!"

see you guys tomorrow bright and early! who's bringin the donuts!?


----------



## MattOCM (Jul 18, 2007)

Is the starting time 11am or 1pm


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

MattOCM said:


> Is the starting time 11am or 1pm


i think 11 am


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

gates open at 8AM, signups start at 9 (or 10...not sure), and races start at 11:00AM.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> in my best 80's hair-band voice: "ARE YOU READY TO ROCK!?!?!?!?!"
> 
> see you guys tomorrow bright and early! who's bringin the donuts!?


the heck with donuts,,,i want bacon and eggs and grits and toast and coffee!!!!


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

srry im not going to be racing this weekend.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*** Ruben! Y u not coming?


----------



## MONEY = SPEED (May 11, 2006)

im hangin out with some friends and four-wheeling probably


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I miss my 4-wheelers and dirtbikes! We used to have soooo much fun plowin down the trails. My 400EX 4-wheeler was my favorite that I ever owned!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I've wanted one for a long time. I'd love to have a 4 wheeler.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I think if I get another one, I'll probably pick up the Suzuki Z400. I rode one and absolutely loved the power & handling! I'd love a YZF450 or other race quad, but they're a little more up keep than I'd like, and the Z400 is very close in power.

What do you have Ruben?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

this was my baby that got JACKED!!!!!!!!! in Sept last year.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

another


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

when i first bought it


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

lil action shot at splendora mx track


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sweet ride Paul !!! Did you have it insured or anything, or did you take a total loss?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Sweet ride Paul !!! Did you have it insured or anything, or did you take a total loss?


total loss of about 8500.00 dollars. didnt even get to break in the shocks,tires,and about a total of 2 hrs on the motor rebuild.416cc baby.....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

DANG! That sucks man!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya it does. that was a nice lookin quad!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok guys...change of plans. looks like i might not be able to race gas truck. my starter box didnt sell like i thought it was going to. anyone want a starter box?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

or $10?  j/k


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

got all my stuff packed and ready for tomarrow see yall in the morn


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

all my stuff is packed!!! well... still workin on the flashlight but other than that im ready!!! 8 in the morn!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

nik, I'll be at your house around 7:30AM


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok. so i guess we'll get to mikes around 8:30.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

im so excited i cant sleep!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

see everyone at the track.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

same here. looks like i pulled an unintentional all nighter.


----------

